# New Orleans Hauntings



## Joe Cool (Dec 12, 2017)

Howdy all,

I'm noob here.  I'm gonna be visiting NOLA for the first time this weekend.  It'll be me and a couple of buddies.  We'd like to do some ghost hunting at some of the more happening places.  Can anyone shed some light on the places to go?  We're staying in the French Quarter and would like to stay in that area.  

And I know I can do a google search and get tons of results but I prefer hearing about first hand experiences.  

Alrighty, thanks.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum i can't help you i don't leave in the US but i have some experience with the paranormal.
I made some thread in this section


----------



## malnila (Dec 29, 2017)

I haven't been around lately so just saw this. I was wondering how your trip to "Nawlins" was. Did you do some ghost hunting? I know I've seen some things on the Destination America channel but for the life of me, can't remember exactly where in New Orleans. My guess would be obviously the French Quarter since it's about te oldest in the city. Anywho, hope you see and respond. I really AM curious how your trip was.


----------

